# [video] A Simple Tutorial to Solve the Pyraminx



## CuberRiley (Mar 4, 2015)

This tutorial is 2/3 intuitive, which means 2/3rds of it do not involve algorithms, and it is also the most effective way to solve the Pyraminx. It only involves use of a few short algorithms (which most you probably already know), and you can learn it all in the 5 minute video that I produced, just for you guys.
I hope you like it!!!

Link:
http://youtu.be/4PU1jpznwYI

If you want more of my videos, please subscribe to my channel! I post 1-2 videos every week (sometimes 3), and i make tutorials, unboxings, reviews, competiton vlogs, example solves, and more!!!
Thanks!!!
-RECuber
(Subscribe to my channel here
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCpFpW3tRN0xtxuaEJvdCggA


----------



## NewCuber000 (Mar 4, 2015)

Dude, I hope you know LBL is not the fastest pyraminx method. lol


Still a nice video though.

Edit: You changed it XD


----------



## Berd (Mar 4, 2015)

NewCuber000 said:


> Dude, I hope you know LBL is not the fastest pyraminx method. lol
> 
> 
> Still a nice video though.


Or the most efficient. Lbl can be fast tho, look at the Russian(?) NR...


----------

